# Hedgie sitter in NY for 2 months this summer



## battag21 (Aug 15, 2012)

Hi everyone,
I am travelling to Jordan for 8 weeks this summer. My parents would never take care of my hedgehog and I don't have anyone around here that I feel comfortable leaving him with. If you or anyone you know will be around for all of June and July, please PM me for details. I live in Buffalo, NY but I would be willing to drive up to 4 hours one way (basically down to Cleveland or out to Albany). Thank you!


----------



## RondackHiker (Jan 21, 2013)

We'll be in Springfield, Mass this summer and could travel to Albany as needed. Since I have a female I'd prefer to be backup, since I know having boys and girls in the same house can be stressful.


----------



## Hedgehogluvr386 (Jun 16, 2012)

I will PM you


----------

